# Balzer Multifunktionssystem (Trota Italia) nur 34,95 €



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (15. Februar 2012)

*Liebe Angelfreunde,

*ab sofort im Angebot!

​ 






*Angelcenter-Kassel bei Facebook:*​ ​ 

​ 
​ *Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 
​ *Neue Produkte*​ 
​ *Unsere Angebote*​ 


​ 

​


----------

